# 21 Yankees games on WWOR (SuperStation) this year



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

WWOR, available on DISH as a SuperStation, will cary 21 Yankees games this year:

http://www.tvnewscheck.com/article/2011/03/22/49990/yes-keeps-yanks-on-wwor-my9


----------



## Islandguy43 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jon Ellis said:


> WWOR, available on DISH as a SuperStation, will cary 21 Yankees games this year:
> 
> http://www.tvnewscheck.com/article/2011/03/22/49990/yes-keeps-yanks-on-wwor-my9


Unfortunately they will be in SD though.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Though they will be carried in HD on D* as part of MLB EI.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Are those 21 games also carried on Yes ?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

TANK said:


> Are those 21 games also carried on Yes ?


No.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Just about all of the My9 games (maybe all) that I can recall have been in HD and were part of MLB EI.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

WWOR MY9 Yankees Broadcasts will be on DirecTv Channel 633 and Channel 633-1 in HD. They were last year and I expect them to be this year as well.


----------

